# What was your most embarrassing moment on horseback?



## Joe4d

Ive done so much stuff that I have learned to get over most of it. Seems most of my stories start with, "well there was this girl" Ive out rode my abilities and fell off and crashed and burned, but the one that comes to mind was more my horses fault.
I was on a horse ride date with a girl who fox hunts, who was all of about a buck o five soaking wet on a 16-17 hand thourobred. Meanwhile I was riding a draft cross with two speeds slow and slower. Keep in mind I had never really trotted or cantered up to that point and it turned out Damnit was a walker cross and had a pretty fast runwalk gait when he wanted to, but he also had a bone jarring trot. 
So anyway ole girl looks back and wants to run, I'm trying to be all cool and say sure lets go, Her horse takes off and Surprisingly Damnit takes off as well staying right with her. I am basically hanging on worrying about loosing every cool point I have if I fall off. Especially becasue the mouth of the south was behind me and would have told everyone. Let me tell you wearing loose boxers and pants on a bone jaring trot and a guy that cant ride isnt the most enjoyable feeling. So he Damnit gets into his run walk and smooths out a bit, and we stay up with her. She pulls up at the end of the about 1/2 mile straight and is really surprised as I pull up right with her, her horse is nibblin grass and "Oh wow" she says "You kept up" . I respond "Oh sure no problem we run this part all the time" trying to be all cool, right about that time my horse starts coughing up a lung and breathing like a old steam engine. Yep busted,


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

LOL Joe! 

Mine was when I was a teen, year end state show. It was my turn to run my reining pattern. My mare worked like a phenom, felt like I was on cloud 9. After we completed our pattern, we walked to the judge to drop our bridle for a bit check and he says "That was by far the nicest youth pattern I've seen today....but you ran the wrong pattern." I looked at the wrong division when I glanced at what pattern was to be ran. I didn't hear the end of that for weeks from my family.


----------



## Allison Finch

OMG!! I have had so many MOST embarrassing moments...let me see...

One of my favs. 
I was riding a very difficult dressage test in a really big show. The judge was Walter Zettl, a very proper old European gentleman. The horse was fabulous! We did a memorable test and I was joyful as we went down the final center line. We did a magnificent square halt, I saluted, the horse lifted his tail and did an explosive fart that probably registered on a richter scale, somewhere.

My joy turned into mortification as every head turned to stare. As I walked on free rein past the judges stand, the judge looked up and all he said was 

*"Oh, how unfortunate!!"* in his heavy accent. I do think I saw a glimmer of humor in his straight face, though. I mean, after all, the test was over...wasn't it?

It all turned out for the best, but I have never forgotten how fast euphoria can turn to utter despair in a nano-second.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Well, I was showing an up-and-coming yearling in a halter class for Saddlebreds.. She was a very playful little 'in your pocket' baby. Well, I trot Judi in, and she thinks we're playing and leaps forward, pushing me down so that I land face first in the dirt. Then, she prances for a second before looking down at me like "how'd you get down there?!". I dusted myself off and continued trotting to the line. We got first place, thank god it was a halter class and not showmanship xD

Judi:


----------



## Iseul

I have two..once was from my first time bareback, and one from just a few months ago when I showed Lucky for the first time. It always seems to be the times you try something for the first time, haha.
Well, it was two springs ago, and I always went out riding with my friend Drew. He only had one horse, his pony Toby. We'd go out, clean the bottom barn and go up to the top with Toby to switch and share riding him. Well, we went up to the round pen to teach me how to ride bareback. Nothing on at all, just Drew lunging him with me riding. Well, I was doing really good, wasn't even unbalanced at all for the first..8 minutes? Well, we've been cutting in around this puddle for the past 4 circles of cantering, and Toby decided he was done and slid to a stop, and then stepped to the left. Here I am, hanging onto Toby's mane pullin myself back to centre when I decide to just slide off instead because I only had half a circle to go after that until we were gonna switch riders. Well, you remember that puddle I was talking about? I misjudged how close we are and dropped my feet down and into it, my boots sunk in mud all half way up the ties, and then I slipped. My boots, jeans, and part of my shirt was covered in mud. We ended up putting a saddle on Toby and working on barrel and pole patterns instead, after I changed into my shorts. Western saddle+basketball shorts=no bueno, haha.

Now, next one. I was the first of the many that came off during a show up in Franklin PA. My first time riding Lucky in a show, and I hadn't planned on signing up for exhibition barrels, but I got attitude from BO asking if I already knew how to ride her on patterns, so I signed up. I've cantered her on the patterns at home, but I guess she isn't the same horse at shows. o.o
My exhibition run came around, and we had a lot of kicking at the gate and gate keeper, I warned him, etc. But it was whatever, I've had her kick during trails, so I knew how to deal with those. Well, I spun her (she spins a 360' an takes off, no 5 meter circle like everyone else lol) and we took off. She was a helluva lot faster and rougher at shows than at home. I misjudged her leg cues (since the previous horse I rode needed to actually be kicked on one side to move over and not just get pressure), we took the first barrel a little too close, but everything was fine. I didn't switch my hands over until half way between the barrels (clutching the horn because the cantle is like..an inch, so there might as well not even be one and I didn't want to fly behind again), which was a horrible idea. I guess I gave her leg to the left, and she went..straight for the barrel. The self preserving mare she is, ducked out to the left, and I fell on my *** right beside the barrel, and then I just laid down for a second lol. She had fun and went to try and prance out the gate and back to the trailer, but Drew ended up diving through the panels to the arena and grabbed her. I was really surprised, because every othertime I've fallen he's stood there, laughed, and then asked if I was okay..And it was embarrassing because of the fact that he jumped in, Im still not exactly sure why. I did end up going back in for my exhibition, and then the rest of my classes-after I took my belt off. Oh, and did I mention the inside thighs of my favourite jeans ripped completely open? Glad I wore shorts under my jeans that day. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965

I have many embarrassing moments but one of the first ones was at riding school when I was a child. I was riding my favourite, gigantic horse named Stoney bareback at the end of the lesson and we were all taking our turn going through the water. I thought Stoney was going to just walk through the water but he had other ideas as horses often do. He trotted in and came to an abrupt stop without telling me of his plans, of course. I could feel myself start to slide off to the left and as if in slow motion fell right into the deepest part of the water butt end first. How could my most trusty steed have done this to me? Of course all my friends laughed their little heads off. I couldn't even look at my instructor. I was mortified!


----------



## Hidalgo13

Hey paintlover! I never realized you were from Quebec! Yay I don't feel so alone now.  Even though Cantley is closer to Ottawa than Montreal but wtv. 

I haven't had many embarrassing moments as I am still trying to get into the equestrian world, but I do remember one moment that left me heart broken, shocked and... very embarrassed.  It was 2 years ago, and it had been my second full summer of lessons and I was good enough to enter in the fun show in the beginning of October. So once the summer ended I came once every 2-3 weeks for a lesson here or there, so I could prepared myself for the fun show at my barn. I entered a walk, trot class which I proudly got 4th place out of 8. I entered the flag race which was partly a disaster because I dropped a flag due to nerves. And THEN the barrel race... well needless to say I read the pattern wrong, and the horse I was riding could be very head strong and apparently didn't like to barrel race. I got him to canter but when I tried to make him go around the barrels at a trot, he turned all right but not completely. Instead of doing a full turn he pulled his way through to go back out of the arena and I was desperately trying to get him to finish the course, but I wasn't a very strong or competent rider yet so I majestically failed. Everyone after me did such a wonderful job, and even the riders that had difficult horses managed to somewhat finish the pattern with successful determination.


----------



## palominolover

Hmm... There's been quite a few. The three best were; On my first lesson day of riding I threw my saddle up ( western saddle) without realizing the stirrup was unbalanced over the top of the saddle. So I got smacked in the face by a huge western stirrup. Then a year later I was riding and I ran straight into a wall, we were loping and I guess the horse didn't want to turn and we went right into the wall I smashed my face into the wall. Then at horse camp THIS year I was mounting from the ground and I Sprang to hard and I went right over the other side of the horse and smashed my face into the ground


----------



## Joe4d

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> LOL Joe!
> 
> Mine was when I was a teen, year end state show. It was my turn to run my reining pattern. My mare worked like a phenom, felt like I was on cloud 9. After we completed our pattern, we walked to the judge to drop our bridle for a bit check and he says "That was by far the nicest youth pattern I've seen today....but you ran the wrong pattern." I looked at the wrong division when I glanced at what pattern was to be ran. I didn't hear the end of that for weeks from my family.



Mine was only a couple years ago,,, so what does that say about me ?

So last month, there was this girl at Genito,,,( are you seeing a pattern here ?) we kinda hit it off pretty well, she was on a big butt QH, and surprisingly my walker seemed to enjoy the pace. Well we come to a long straight away, and she decides to take off, with me hot on her heals. My horse was faster than hers and goes to pass, well unbeknownst to me under all that pretty blonde hair musta been some devils horns, cause as I went to pass, her horse threw a butt block and ran me into the trees, then she kicked it into high gear, Me an Bo had the exact same reaction, "Oh Hell No" SO as we were rapidly running her down horse at full wide open full extension gallop, my hat blows off, I turned to look and then vaguely remember looking for a soft spot to land and only seeing rocks. About 20 minutes later I was on the trail and said girl was asking if I knew where I was. Evidently she caught my horse and some people found my hat and put me back on my horse. I think my ribs are just about healed now.


----------



## wafflestheunicorn

i have three...  one it was my third usea horse trial on this horse named Eddie. (we sold him forever ago) any way we just weren't ment for each other. in stadium he had a spaz attack! i yelled "your such a pain in the butt!" it pains me every time i watch the video. i sound like such a spoiled brat  i had a bad incident on xc and spent 2-3 months in physical therapy. (thus the selling of Eddie)

the second it was my first H.T. EVER!!! my horse was having seperation issues and freakin' out, it was pouring down rain, and the dressage judge yelled at me. my coach didn't even show up until i exited the arena. i was fuming! oh yeah and i cried through my whole test! i got 8th that weekend.

the third was quite recent. lets just say P.M.S. + horse show = no-no. so long story short i missed a jump (first time ever). i cried... oops... the jump i missed was crazy. everyone knows what a rollback is right? well this one had a jump IN THE MIDDLE!!!! a schooling show might i add. crazy weekend...


----------



## Remy410

How about being the only adult in the beginner walk trot class and then losing to a bunch of children? If I had known I was the only one I would not have participated, I didn't realize it until everyone was in for the class to start. Pretty much the whole day went like that, every class, me the only adult beginner. It felt like the movie "Billy Madison". That's what it looked like, too.

I also ran over a barrel trying to barrel race my TB mare. We smacked right into it and knocked it over.

I had a judge roll her eyes and huff when I couldn't get my young horse past a water obstacle in a trail competition. It was embarrassing, but it mad me really mad when I thought about it later.

In my first xrails class my horse basically took off with me b/c of my bad habit of leaning forward. I was lucky to have stayed on. My instructor was trying to save me from the rail yelling "sit up"! Our second class went about the same. Worst day ever.....


----------



## Sunny

Mine wasn't too bad, probably because it was more funny than embarrassing.

Well, I was running barrels on my friend's QH gelding at a local show. We come around the last barrel and the horse does some weird "Iz so happy!" bounce as he turns for home, and it launches me out of the saddle.

No, no, I didn't fall off. I landed on his butt right behind the saddle, and I rode him at a full gallop all the way home hanging on to the cantle! :lol:

When we got out of the gate, some random man screams, "That was some trick riding, right there!" And then I got applause. :rofl:

It was pretty embarrassing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck

Hm. The time I took my old boy out with a friend on a hack.
SUPER hangover. Now Doey, when I had him, was brilliant providing he was in front. I'm not a confident hacker outter... so if a horse spooks in front of him, he won't go eiter. 

So walking along, walking along... and the horse in front stops.. now this is a gold medal carriage horse that doesn't freak at anything.. apart from that day.

Smelly pond behind some trees, and they could smell it, have no idea if there was anything else going on, so me trying to push Doey on, my friend circling hers to follow.. and Doey stops, plants. So I give him a smack, he goes up, he goes down, he takes me in to the middle of a corn field.. and we made crop circles, oh boy did we make crop circles. After he stopped, I threw up down his shoulder .. only water thank goodness.. and we decided to turn round and go home.. and I had to hose him off!! The shame!


----------



## kait18

hahah these are to good... um lets see...

trying out a new saddle i had bought for my twh... it was an english saddle and he has always done western saddles... so i had lunged him the day before in it and had no problems w/t/c/ and his tw gait lol

but then the next day i tried riding him in it. showing my parents and boyfriend. we did a good warm up no signs of problems. go into trot no problems... and then we went into a canter turned into a bronco ride and went flying off of him... needless to say i was embarressed everyone saw it.. so i got back on and started to cry as i rode away from everyone and then had to work at a walk again with him... i was so upset that night that when i woke up my little cousin came running to me and said "don't worry aunt kaity bear i threw out the bad saddle... it was garbage day... lol never saw the saddle again 

still get made fun of for it to this day..


----------



## RunJumpRide

Oh dear... I've had my share of embarrassing horsey moments. :/
Where do I even start?
Well, How bout when I was showing my mare, she lifts up her tail and pees right as the judge is passing behind her. That was quite embarrassing.

Ohhh this is the MOST EMBARRASSING/WORST ONE. I remember it CLEARLY.
I was running barrels 2 years ago in a local rodeo. ALL my friends came to watch me, because it was someone's bday and.. yeah. I decided to wear a hat instead of a helmet cus - you know - I'm 12 and cool! (on my brand new horse at the time - Specs).... so Specs was super skittish and ready to run, and I'm nervous and show-offy. So I turn the first barrel all nice and cocky and stuff, turn the second, decide to be cool and get out my crop for the last one, so I did, smacked Specs in the butt when he wasn't ready, he goes into the biggest bucking fit I've ever ridden. I tried to get him to stop, but *of course* he doesn't (and right now he's like running super fast and bucking, on the arena rail, all the while I'm holding on for dear life)... Finally I remember to jump off, so I do, meaning well, but my foot catches in the stirrup (Specs is still running close to the rail) and I land spread-eagle on the arena rail. :|| .... Hurt like HE//!!!! Bruised ribcage. Sprained wrists. Bruised dignity.... Needless to say I wear a helmet from NOW ON!!!
Most. Embarrassing. Thing. Ever.


----------



## wafflestheunicorn

Sunny said:


> Mine wasn't too bad, probably because it was more funny than embarrassing.
> 
> Well, I was running barrels on my friend's QH gelding at a local show. We come around the last barrel and the horse does some weird "Iz so happy!" bounce as he turns for home, and it launches me out of the saddle.
> 
> No, no, I didn't fall off. I landed on his butt right behind the saddle, and I rode him at a full gallop all the way home hanging on to the cantle! :lol:
> 
> When we got out of the gate, some random man screams, "That was some trick riding, right there!" And then I got applause. :rofl:
> 
> It was pretty embarrassing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i really wish i could have seen this!


----------



## Ink

I've got one or two of those. The worst one, was the time I borrowed my friend's Appy for the county 4-H show. After about the second class he decided he'd had enough of this showing business. So when I went in for my class we went around twice and then he stopped by the gate and refused to move. He had a long "discussion" about this and I finally managed to get him back out on the rail just as the class was ending. I decided I wasn't going to let him get away with that, so I went ahead and took him back in for the equitation class. We were doing reasonably well up until they called for the canter going the second way of the pen. We were coming up on the gate then and right behind another horse. I steered him around the horse in front and asked for the canter trying to put as much space between us and the gate as possible. My plan, unfortunately, backfired. Dusty did a beautiful turn on the haunches, ran smack into the other horse and went to stand over by the gate. I could have died, and I'm pretty sure the other rider would liked to have killed me. 
The best part of all that is my mom got the entire thing on tape. So I got to watch it that night, listening to her running commentary that included "Did she just run into that horse?" at the end.


----------



## nuisance

The only one that comes to mind, is when I was about 16ish, my dad was showing a man one of our horses we were going to sell. As we were out there, dad had a bad habit of stretching the truth abit about things, and was bragging on how well I was doing training this other horse we had. Just then, said horse walks up and dad says jump up on her and show him what she can do. Well, I've been on this horse multitude of time, no bridle or saddle, out in the pasture, so I thing WTH..... I just on, the minute my butt hits her back, she launches into the air! One ER visit later, I was at home with 3 cracked ribs and a bruised knee!


----------



## Tianimalz

Omg, I love these!!! This thread is going to be awesome.

I've had lots of embaressing moments, but usually end up laughing them off. A good one was years ago, it was my first year riding but I was working on a trail riding farm so I kind of took to it and got my courage pretty quick.

I was told to go get two horses from the back pasture, and it was one mighty walk!! So I decided to ride one horse and lead the other back to the barn. One was a hot racking mare, and the other a cool Spotted Draft filly. Now being pretty new to the whole horse thing, I really didn't think about it... but I got on the hot mare (because I had ridden her in the past and was comfortable with her. She wasn't crazy hot, just very sensitive and willing, plus I wasn't able to jump bareback onto a draft.) and led the draft.

Oh boy, you see where this is going?

I give the mare some leg and she takes off at a fast gait.... well... the draft didn't move, she instead planted her feet. And miss Tianimalz went flying backwards from hanging onto the lead rope!! I just laid there for a second and stared at the sky... the hot mare came back and sniffed my leg while the draft eyed me as if saying "You idiot."

I laughed so hard and then just walked them back. :lol: I got teased for awhile about it.


----------



## natisha

I have 2 that haunt me.
Back in the day when young girls didn't wear bras I was getting off of my horse & yep, my shirt got caught on the horn & pulled all the way up & was stuck so tight I couldn't get loose or remount. Some guy 'saved' me.

Another time, even worse. After a long bareback ride, upon dismounting, I & everyone else realized my 'time of the month' had arrived. I had a white horse too.

I am now thankful for bras & menopause.


----------



## Sunny

Don't be too thankful for bras, Natisha!

I had a friend whose bra got stuck on the horn while she was dismounting.
Luckily I was the only one around. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha

Sunny said:


> Don't be too thankful for bras, Natisha!
> 
> I had a friend whose bra got stuck on the horn while she was dismounting.
> Luckily I was the only one around. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL, there are times when only a friend will do (though they do tend to laugh harder than a stranger)


----------



## Sunny

I was in stitches.

She was on a tall horse so she was literally dangling in the air.

She was screaming, "Help me get down! I can't move!"

But I couldn't move either because I was laughing so hard. :lol:

I did eventually get her down though. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha

Sunny said:


> I was in stitches.
> 
> She was on a tall horse so she was literally dangling in the air.
> 
> She was screaming, "Help me get down! I can't move!"
> 
> But I couldn't move either because I was laughing so hard. :lol:
> 
> I did eventually get her down though. :wink:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's what friends are for.:lol:


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

Havent had one yet, and hope i dont.


----------



## Tianimalz

VT Trail Trotters said:


> Havent had one yet, and hope i dont.


Naw, embarrassing moments make for good stories with friends while you're on the trail!! :lol:


----------



## DieselPony

I've had my bra catch on the horn as well, but not dismounting. I was on a greenish mare out on the trail with a bunch of others and we were tackling a fairly steep climb. She slipped a little and panicked, launching herself upwards and sideways over a ledge to the top of the hill instead of following the curving path. Some how I doubled over on her back and hooked my bra, which was great fun trying to unhook while she proceed to continue up the rest of the hill at a jarring trot. Of course I was in the front.

There is another one that I laughed pretty hard at though. I was taking English lessons and the horse I normally ride had an accident and was out of commission for a few weeks. So they put me on the beginner's pony. A little shetlandX gelding, who I justify this with by the fact that he hadn't been out for a few weeks a  .

Anyways I'm walking along, not paying attention to him as the instructor is focusing on the other two riders in the lesson, who are beginners. So I'm feeling pretty good at riding, I have about 5 years of riding experience at this point, on beginner's pony with two other beginners. 

Murphy's horse law at this point? Yes. Out of no where he ducks and bucks and I land on my butt, right in front him still holding the reins like I'm still riding. I was laughing so hard I couldn't answer the instructor and she made everyone stop and freaked out that I was hurt.


----------



## Northernstar

I haven't stopped laughing since I read your story! I thought I had the gassiest horse, but I see yours may have her beat!
Actually, there are a couple of little video clips I took of my horse running and bucking around the pasture when I first brought her home, and every time she bucked, she let out a loud, "toot"! Isn't noticable in the clip, but I was there to hear it, believe me! Hilarious!


----------



## Tianimalz

Northernstar said:


> I haven't stopped laughing since I read your story! I thought I had the gassiest horse, but I see yours may have her beat!
> Actually, there are a couple of little video clips I took of my horse running and bucking around the pasture when I first brought her home, and every time she bucked, she let out a loud, "toot"! Isn't noticable in the clip, but I was there to hear it, believe me! Hilarious!


A friend of mines horse did something similar. This big tank of a QH got spooked by a rabbit in the brush.... so he bolted to the side and let out a rather loud gassy noise. It sounded like a gunshot!! That scared him even more and he started bucking. Everyone was too busy laughing to care though :rofl:


----------



## dressagegirl2

When I was about to enter the arena for my first show,(dressage) I think my nerves got the better of me and I peed my pants! It was not enough to make more than a pea sized spot,(I did not know how small the spot was untill after dismounting) but the woman I look up to most was holding my horse as I dismounted! I was so sure she was going to see! (she did not, although I think I am going to tell her what happened that day) I was so embarrassed, to this day(it was April of 2011) I have only told a few of my closest friends what happened.

I finally told the woman(we`ll call her XX) what happened that day. She took it really well, and even told me some of her embarrassing show moments(she used to be a very good show jumper/hunter jumper). I was really worried at first because XX is very close friends with my instructor, and I really don`t want her to find out yet, but XX said that we can keep it between us. I am so glad that I finally got up the courage to tell her.


----------



## fresh paint girl

Ummm. I don't think mine has much on these.. XD 

Well at one point I had 7 horses. One of my friends was in the process of looking for a horse to buy ( not one of mine ) but she wanted to get back into riding shape. So I put her on my paint mare that anyone could ride and I rode my mom's horse. 
Valentine was a somewhat snotty little quarter horse mare. Mom spoiled her too much.... 
Valentine and I clashed regularly but we decided we wanted to race the two horses and as soon as I asked Valentine to pick up a canter she did a little crow hop and I ended up with my head between her ears. Needless to say everyone who saw thought I was doing some trick and found it hilarious when they realized what really happened.


----------



## SarahAnn

When my stallion was just a baby (I call it a baby, but he was around 2) and his hormones kicked in he was out in the arena with my trainer and I went out to say hello and tell him what a good job he was doing. When I turned around to leave he tried to mount me! His penis was very excited and he was grunting and being studdy. I was verrrrry embarrassed because I also had started my period that morning. I am pretty sure that's why he tried to mount me lol. 

Needless to say, the trainer took that opportunity to teach him that horses do not ever mount humans. I think he was as embarrassed as I was... He looked very embarrassed when he was getting scolded!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hillree

My embarrassing moment wasn't very bad at all and it was completely my fault. ^.^' I was riding my first horse, Jasper, who had a tendency to be spooky but was usually fine in the indoor arena. So I was riding him in the indoor--and TALKING on the PHONE--and just riding circles and changing direction with the one hand (luckily he could neck rein). Then, as we came around the corner, the BO started spraying the hose on the outside of the indoor RIGHT where Jasper and I were! He freaked out and jumped to the side, I dropped my phone and fell off, and immediately I just picked up my phone and told the person I had to go. XD All the other people in the indoor were just like *rolls eyes* "And that's why you don't talk on the phone and ride!"


----------



## Delfina

I used to own a nasty witch of a QH. I went out to ride her, it so happened that a very high level trainer was giving a lesson next door to where I board, my QH decided to show off for her new audience, bolted when I went to mount her and dumped me. Trainer yells over to see if I'm okay. Yup... just fine. Try again, I get on and off she bolts, dead gallop round and round the arena while bucking and these are not small nor medium bucks, this is a horse that wants me OFF, I'm 100% focused on making sure I stay on and don't realize I now have the high level trainer, her student and every last neighbor in a 50 mile radius all white-faced and staring. Witch finally gets tired and I slide off, throw her in the cross ties and go to find my trainer. 

The high-end trainer has now abandoned her lesson, sends all the neighbors to find my trainer and make sure I'm ok. Yeah, I'm fine, my trainer works the snot out of my horse, gets me back on (while the world watches of course) and convinces me to get rid of the witch.

My trainer has a baby a year later, calls me up and says she's made arrangements for me to take lessons with another trainer.... yup, the one that watched my lovely rodeo ride. So I am thinking ok, it's been a year, I own a different horse that looks absolutely nothing like my last one, surely she won't remember, right? Nope! Not only does she remember, she tells every single person that she meets all about how impressed she is with how well I can ride a buck. 

We trailered my horse to an indoor arena this week, the owner is talking to my trainer, My horse and I are doing extremely well, he'd just done a lovely half pass, does she mention that? Oh no, tells them all about how I can ride the "biggest bucks she'd ever seen" and in a dressage saddle no less!!


----------



## blue eyed pony

my best was actually hilarious.

So I was out for a ride with a friend, one horse so we were going to stop and swap. As I'm dismounting, I catch my foot on the cantle, and I swear I hung there for like 10 seconds, dying of embarrassment, and then FINALLY I got my foot free and promptly fell to the ground UNDER the horse. Laughed too hard to get up, still under the horse, and then crawled out from under her, still laughing.

I've been bucked off in public and I have just randomly slid off, again in public, in front of heaps of people... but that one takes the cake.


----------



## Radiowaves

I think for me, it was when I was running poles in a show back in the early 60s and it had rained for I-don't-know-how-long before the show and the arena was a mud bowl. The show went on and everybody was making do with the footing as well as they could and I asctually had a pretty good run going when I guess my horse slipped a little and I got out of sync.... I pretty well sailed out of the saddle, flipped in the air and landed flat on my back!

My landing zone was particularly muddy; I remember noting, as I collected myself and prepared to get up, that the mud around me was level with my chest! Good grief...

So, I got up, led my dear horse out of the arena and my Dad had to get the barn's water hose and hose me off.

Fortunately, that was my last event of the day anyhow... 

Radiowaves
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jinxremoving

I wasn't mounted while this happened, but I was fetching a horse from the paddock and they were crowding the gate. I thought I got them all pushed back, so I took my horse out. Next thing I noticed there was another horse next to my horse and to this day I still have no idea how he snuck out! Naturally when someone else noticed what was happening and came over to help, the horse bolted. Realizing that was my fault, my heart sunk and I felt insanely embarrassed! It took literally *six people almost two full hours* to catch him because the property was so massive and the horse really didn't want to be haltered.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I love this thread! Thought I'd share another one. 

I was probably 15 or 16, my grandfather had asked me to come to the barn to ride a sale horse for prospective clients. Went out, grabbed the mare from pasture, tacked her up and climbed on. When I asked her for more advanced maneuvers (reining horse) she acted completely ignorant to my cues. It took me about 15 minutes to realize I had caught the wrong horse! I had grabbed another sorrel from the pasture, one of his broodmares who'd not been ridden in years and was green to boot. I'm still amazed she didn't send me flying. Once I did have the right horse, the sale went through without a hitch lol!


----------



## zippos55mom

I was about to enter a Western Pleasure walk/trot/cantor class.......was doing a "warm up" in the outdoor arena before the class. Was practicing the lope/cantor and thought I was doing really well..........there were many others doing the same, but I did have one male rider........I was getting looks the whole time and couldn't figure out why....until I looked down at my chest....and my western pleasure blouse had come completely open, exposing my sports bra!!! I was so embarrassed, especially because of the male rider in the arena with me. I just calmly walked out, asked anybody for a safety pin and decided to go enter the class and chalk it up to one of those funny horse experiences........


----------



## LoveStory10

I was at a fun training show, and I was doing a 40cm class with Silver. After the last jump, she completely refused to turn, and went straight for the judges box. She slammed on brakes, and I went over her head and landed literally in the judges lap! I could have died! My instructor's never let me forget it, when ever we go to shows they always turn to me and say "Now Danielle, no going to get a rosette early." haha. It was so extremely embarrassing. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## QOS

The stories are hilarious. Joe - you are too funny for words. We will have to ride together one day so I can just crack up laughing. 

Three years ago today I went to try a horse. I hadn't rode in many years but used to be a good rider. Horse was a little spirited but didn't seem to be spooky. Lady rode horse. I got on horse. Walked around to end of arena (there is a tree in the arena) and he moved to scrape me off of tree. He kept going and then took off running and bucking like a crazy horse. He bucked all the way down to the other end of the area, me with a tight grip on the reins (too stunned to remember anything like a one rein stop) and I could feel myself slipping sideways. I saw my life flash before my eyes and said prayer to Jesus NOT to let me hit the pipe fence when I came off. Come off I did as he ran through a gate area into a little corral. This was in central Texas (read ROCKY) and I hit the ground and rolled/bounced three times. 

I was mortified in front of hubby because he knew me when I used to be a good rider. I was scared stiff and as it turns out, pretty seriously hurt. I had enough dirt in my hair to push up daisies, my face had scrapes and cuts. My leg was black and blue from thigh to toes, knee was 3" thick, huge hematoma on the left side of my leg about the size of my entire hand that resulted in serious nerve damage, a nasty skin infection. The doctor at home the following week was stunned that I was able to walk and hadn't broke my kneecap ("generally when I see a leg this bad it is shattered" he said) My leg is still discolored where the bruising was. Not as ugly as before but heck, it has been 3 years.

As a result, I still bought a horse, but the worse thing is it really shook my confidence and as a result I have been a timid rider that has got off, walked, etc. quiet a few times...I get scared sometimes and that is embarrassing as all get out - especially when I know I USED to be a really good rider. Now, I am the vice president of the sissy club! I have taken quiet a bit of flack about it from hubby about being a sissy but I will keep trying!!!


----------



## Courtney

When I was younger, I was riding this big brute of a horse named Mr. Big. A group of us were riding the horses back to their field after a lesson, bareback. Well, Big decided it was time to eat and I wasn't expecting it. I slid halfway down his neck and was about to 'gracefully dismount' when something spooked him and he shot his head up in the air. Being as small as I am, he launched me backwards, off his rump and down in the dirt behind him.


----------



## Sunny

Courtney said:


> When I was younger, I was riding this big brute of a horse named Mr. Big. A group of us were riding the horses back to their field after a lesson, bareback. Well, Big decided it was time to eat and I wasn't expecting it. I slid halfway down his neck and was about to 'gracefully dismount' when something spooked him and he shot his head up in the air. Being as small as I am, he launched me backwards, off his rump and down in the dirt behind him.


There is a horse where I board named Mr. Big! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## THN

A few years back i was working at a camp that had 4 horses. One of those horses liked to lean on gates. The rest of the fence had electric wire around the top but obviously not the gates. Anyway she broke a gate early one morning and her and 2 of the other horses got out. the other was an old pony that didn't care one bit. anyway someone noticed and staff comes flying from everywhere to round them up. the issue is a lot of the people that came didn't know the first thing about horses and tried to chase them down. by the time i'm informed the horses are running for their lives and heading toward the road. a state road that gets its fair share of traffic. I'm still wearing my PJs as i grab a rope and run out of my cabin and try to head them off at the road but i was too late. i tell everyone to calm down and STOP CHASING THE HERD ANIMALS. anyway, the horses make their way up the road through traffic to the neighbors farm where two go into a fenced in field and the other goes around back. i turn him on a fence a few times calm him down and throw a rope around his neck and make a make shift halter. i bring him into the field and he calms the others down. we get someone to drop off halters and lead lines and start the walk up the side of the road back to the camp. Throughout this whole ordeal the day campers are getting dropped off and hanging out their windows as they pass pointing out the horses to their parents and telling them their names, and waving to us. And i'm in my PJs and look like i just rolled out of bed. Oh wait, i did.


----------



## BCtazzie

For me it would have to be first time I rode Jim Conlan's stable pony. I had been riding for another trainer for quite a while. Stepped up the type and quality of horses I rode of a morning (from quiet and easy to ones the jockeys would refuse to ride). So Graham came up to me and said that Jimmy's pony needed a couple of laps and seeing that my next ride was 15 minutes away did I want to.

Stupid me said yes, Jimmy bring the pony over. We trot two of the lake and then head out on the A sand for 2 of canter. not long after I ask for a canter I realize why they asked me. He has grabbed the steel and is bolting. I can not tell you how many racehorses we passed in 1st furlong. I start punching him out and telling him, well if you want to gallop, I'll make you gallop. We pull up after lap one.

The guys are giving me so much crap as I come off the track "how are you going to ride a racehorse if you can't hold a pony?" I wanted that pony to fall, land on me and kill me. Graham and Jimmy had a big smile on their face. Turns out they failed to tell me he has bolted on everyone that have rode him, including Jimmy. His average pull up is lap 3 and at most 6.


----------



## Tianimalz

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I love this thread! Thought I'd share another one.
> 
> I was probably 15 or 16, my grandfather had asked me to come to the barn to ride a sale horse for prospective clients. Went out, grabbed the mare from pasture, tacked her up and climbed on. When I asked her for more advanced maneuvers (reining horse) she acted completely ignorant to my cues. It took me about 15 minutes to realize I had caught the wrong horse! I had grabbed another sorrel from the pasture, one of his broodmares who'd not been ridden in years and was green to boot. I'm still amazed she didn't send me flying. Once I did have the right horse, the sale went through without a hitch lol!


OMG!! I did something pretty similar back in my beginner/trail farm days. I was told to bring a bay out for one of the renters who was a beginner and didn't know the first thing about horses. I was still trying to get to know which horse was who- and accidentally brought out a *advanced* rider bay and had the person put on her!

It was an interesting one hour of a trail ride to say the least, thankfully no one got thrown  I got a bit of an earful for it too :lol:


----------



## izzynella

haha those stories are so funny! 
mine was earlier on this year.. i take my tb x hanovarian to a 'fun' show, we done the ridden veteran abo****ely fine and got 2nd   very proud i must say! then her old owner rings up and announces shes coming to watch..okaay thats cool be lovely to see you  any way bearing in mind the WHOLE day ella was an absolute angel.. she saw juliette and decided to show her how pretty she looks... so we go into the working hunter class... juliette and bf watching.... started doing the jumping part I NEVER HAD ISSUES WITH HER JUMPING! then she see's the water jump (she loves water) gallops full pelt towards it,slides to a stop and drops her shoulder... i end up soaked as my mare is totting round the arena with her tail in the air! to make matters worse i somehow got back on her and she decided that she was going to rear, right infront of juliettes face! needless to say i was mortified for juliette to witness that display from her horsie! the day before she came to the yard and was saying how i done wonders to that horse... lol xxx


----------



## Almond Joy

Hmmm... Mine isn't that bad, but I was working on cantering and was going up a rather steep hill. Halfway up, I realize the morgan was up there and I start trying to tell my mare to slow down. But realize nothing's going to stop her! We go and she decides to all of a sudden take a left turn with her barely missing the other horse and I completely lose my balance. And to top it off, my leg (Still going at a canter) SLAMS into the horses but and the horse runs off. Once I finally stopped my mare, my leg was sooo numb. And all of this while my instructor is watching... Oops!!!!


----------



## Makhala

hehehe  I love these!

Mine involved me getting new jeans. 
Albie has a problem with standing still to mount (at the time, he's better now). My jeans wouldn't stretch to let me get on the horse.. I failed. See, it wouldn't be that bad, assuming you know.. It wasn't filmed and put on youtube. I was bending in VERY awkward ways. It took me about 10mins and some serious thinking before I got on my horse - involving standing on barrels, on tyres, and multiple other objects that just didn't cut it xD Barrels worked in the end though.. 
I am tempted to post the video.. but that would make it more embarrassing lol!


----------



## WyldBlu

Let's see...I went out riding with a friend on my newly purchased mare. She was a bit hot and we didn't know each other very well yet. I was a new rider (used to ride a LOT when I was younger but had recently got back into it then). We went riding up into the hills, when my rein broke off the curb bit I was using at the time! I jumped off her and managed to get it fixed, but was unable to remount her from the ground (have I mentioned that I am vertically challanged?? lol) Well, we found some sort of metal box think up there, almost like some sort of box covering electrical things, way up in the middle of nowhere! I got my mare lined up, climbed up on it and managed to vault right over the top of her and land on my butt on the ground, on the other side. My friend couldn't help but crack up. She apologized and asked if I was ok, but said it was the funniest thing she had seen in a long time! However, the MOST embarrassing part was my mare. She stood there, turned her head and looked right into my face as if to say, "WTF was that, you idiot???!!!" I was mortified. LOL. I finally DID get on her, but I am sure my face was beet red the rest of the ride.


----------



## blue eyed pony

WyldBlu said:


> Let's see...I went out riding with a friend on my newly purchased mare. She was a bit hot and we didn't know each other very well yet. I was a new rider (used to ride a LOT when I was younger but had recently got back into it then). We went riding up into the hills, when my rein broke off the curb bit I was using at the time! I jumped off her and managed to get it fixed, but was unable to remount her from the ground (have I mentioned that I am vertically challanged?? lol) Well, we found some sort of metal box think up there, almost like some sort of box covering electrical things, way up in the middle of nowhere! I got my mare lined up, climbed up on it and managed to vault right over the top of her and land on my butt on the ground, on the other side. My friend couldn't help but crack up. She apologized and asked if I was ok, but said it was the funniest thing she had seen in a long time! However, the MOST embarrassing part was my mare. She stood there, turned her head and looked right into my face as if to say, "WTF was that, you idiot???!!!" I was mortified. LOL. I finally DID get on her, but I am sure my face was beet red the rest of the ride.


LOL I have done that too!! My mamma has done it, when she was 21, showing off how she could vault onto a horse, but she was vaulting onto a pony and learned on a 16hh horse so launched herself all the way over LOLOL - might I add this was from the ground? Impressive IMO!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Mine would have to be when I was 13 years old riding with my best friend. We were riding 5 year old geldings named Chip and Dale (named after the Disney cartoon chipmunks) down the road. Their names were perfect for them, they truly lived up to their namesakes, half brothers born a week apart, did everything together as best friends. Chip was spunky, inquisitive, and alert while Dale was carefree, lazy, and followed Chip's lead. We were nearly home, riding past the next door neighbors' property (who was out mowing her two acres of lawn as she watched us ride past) when I got the brilliant idea to tap my toe into Chip's front leg... He had been dragging his feet and I thought, "hey, if I tap him on the leg, he will stop dragging his feet, right?"... Wrong. Oh no, bucking straight into the air, sending me soaring out of the saddle! I couldn't of landed more squarely on my tail bone on the paved highway (not in the driving lane, just that a part of the shoulder was paved too). I am in so much pain, I cannot move. However, Chip then calmly walks into the ditch and happily munches the tall, lush grass growing there. My best friend tries to dismount quickly to help me, but her shirt got caught on the saddle horn. Tall horse, short rider, equals pretty stuck. All the while, the neighbor had stopped mowing her lawn, jumped in her car and drove to our rescue, didn't actually see her do this but she pulled up in her car to help us. And yes, my tail bone was broken, and I had trouble sitting for quite a while.

Funny though, in reference to the stories of the gas explosions... About 3 years later we were practicing patterns for doing poles, key hole, and some other games. I was riding Chip (curse the bolt of lightning that had deprived me of my favorite horse a year before I got my tail bone busted) and every time we took off, he let out a burst of gas. Each and every time, so we got a big laugh that his motto was, To start, Just fart! And he did, each and every time, without fail. Fortunately, when we did the actual games a few days later, he didn't pollute the air... Although there was another horse that had really let it rip when they took off for their run. LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mishap

One of the most recent ones were when we were in just a local fun gaited show. The game was to run as fast as you could from one barrel to the other ( both had buckets of water with plastic eggs floating in them ) with a ladle scoop out as many eggs as you could, keeping them in the ladle run back to the first barrel and deposit said eggs in the first bucket of eggs and pass the ladel to the next rider to do the same. Well I was first and we ran full tilt to the bucket with ladel in hand rounded the barrel and my mare saw the water and thought that she was tottally dehydrated ( yes I had given her water ) and stuck her face in and drank the WHOLE bucket of water. No way she would move so there I sat. By this time everyone was laughing so hard that I just let her finish. As soon as she finished it was like oh we were doing somthing and took off full tilt. My team still ended up taking second. The next year at the same show we were waiting to do the same race and one of the people I was teamed up with leaned over to me and said... You should have seen last year there was a girl and her horse and told me the whole story laughing all the way through. After she was done, I had to come clean and admit that it was me.


----------



## OuttatheBlue

Haha I love this thread!
When I was around 10 I would show this retired western pleasure quarter horse. He was very experienced so he would hear the announcer and know what to do. Most of the time it worked in my favor, and I barely had to cue. But one show, he got mixed up and trotted the WHOLE time when the announcer said canter, and cantered the WHOLE time when the announcer said to trot. Not too bad I know, but I was red the entire class!

Luckily not too many things are that embarrassing for me, but at my old barn (last year) the trails went by a cross country course. For whatever reason, ALL of the cross countryers decided the horse trail was the best place to.. umm.. do there business. One time I was walking down the trail, and didn't see a guy off to the side until it was too late. I had to awkwardly walk by, looking the other direction. That same situation happened about three times that summer!


----------



## dressagegirl2

Lol, these are soooo funny! You should have seen me, I tried to vault onto my 15.2hh mare bareback(I'm only about 5ft tall) and I managed a spectacular body slam into her side, and she just looked at me like "what was that about?" 

Or the time, my friend and I were trying to ride my mare(same mare) double bareback and it was going pretty well. Niether of us had ever ridden double, and my friend had barely ever ridden bareback. So.we decided to go out on the trail, with me on the back. We went down the first hill, and both slid forward. I wound up sitting on my horses withers, so you can imagine where my friend was. All the while, the barn manager was loking at us like we were nuts, and the mare just gave us a strange look. 

I love reading the new posts. I'm glad you all are enjoying it, keep riding, and please feel free to add to this thread, I'm sure that many enjoy reading it!


----------



## Horsesdontlie

I had more than my fair share of idiot moments that are embarrassing. The only few I can remember....at least right now are these two :

I had been riding a mans 5yo quarter horse for a few months, just working on retraining. (Should have seen the bit they had on this youngster) I had put him back in a snaffle and was reworking everything. Me and my friend were fooling around talking about swinging up into the saddle and bareback. We got the idea of trying to get on like the pony clubbers do at some gymkhanas, the horses run, rider jumps off does some task, turns the pony around which bolts and they use the momentum to swing back on. 

Well not using my brain, I bragged that I could do it. My friends said that I could have a day to practice and show them tomorrow. So I worked and figured out how to do it, the horse was used to me swinging one and many other random tasks and was unconcerned about the whole ordeal. I forgot to remember that the horse was still young. So when my friends roll in and watch I get the horse trotting, plant my feet swing up, and the horse bolted. I was left face down in the dirt, with my best friend laughing her butt off and everyone else crowding around me asking if I was okay. I jumped up, with no more than scratches and started running through the barn to try and cut the horse off. (The arena has no fence) It took us over a half hour to catch the horse...lets just say I never tried anything stupid with that horse again.

Another time is a story I've told before. I was riding Jake around the stables bareback with a bridle, when while heading towards his pen (which was part of our laps) he threw a temper tantrum in front of the entrance to the barn, He was rearing, jumping, bouncing around, but I managed to keep him from moving any farther forward in an attempt to make him understand that if he wanted to go forward it had to be at a walk. Jake goes into a rear, and decides that he gives up on life and drops like a sack of rocks to the ground. I managed to step off before he laid on me, and stood over him.

Thats when I heard the scream. I looked up to see that the stables was having some type of bbq in the entrance of the barn and everyone had seen the ordeal. People started running towards me, I heard someone scream for someone to call a vet. Jake meanwhile is sprawled out on his side, not moving. So I can see the cause for alarm. I hastily nudged Jake's side and clucked, as commanded Jake got calmly back to his feet. I told that everything was fine, I was fine, he was fine. One lady was in tears convinced that Jake had a heart attack. I hastily remounted and rode off, too embarrassed to say anything more.


----------



## Jokerrosie

I was in the yard, rubber gloves up to my elbows, cleaning my horses sheath, when I got the feeling someone was watching me. I looked back, and a seed salesman was standing there looking at me. I asked, How long have you been standing there? he said, long enough. I said, Let me explain to you what I'm doing.....yep, I was embarrassed as this was a non horse person who really didn't have a clue. LOL I can laugh about it now.


----------



## Randella

Well you see ... my story is ... awful, just plain awful.

I got a new pair of winter tall boots a few years ago - and I loved them. The zipper was a little sticky, but I got them up. After wearing them for the drive to the barn, I became aware of a pinching feeling behind my right knee. Thinking it was just the zipper rubbing on me, I went about fetching my horse, grooming, etc.

Once it came time to mount up - the outdoor ring mounting block was being used for a beginner lesson, so I decide "hey, why not use the fence, it'll look super professional and experienced in front of all the clients my coach had with her. 

So, I angled my horse (who was very forgiving, thank goodness!) up with the fence, stuck my left foot in the stirrup, and just about when I'm ready to throw my right over top of the horse - the itchy feeling goes away, coupled with a tearing noise up the back of my breeches. 

... I had zipped my boots to my breeches, and to my dismay, I was wearing pretty skimpy undergarments (I still maintain that NOBODY wants a visible panty line while wearing riding pants ...) so when my pants split from knee to waistband, the entire crowd of clients and my coach saw something pretty unsightly ...


----------



## dressagegirl2

these are all so funny! o guess it is only fair if i share my latest moment. I went to mount Erin ( my mare) bareback on Tuesday, with the mounting block low way. Andrea( my instructor), her mom, dad, and sister were there, as well as another trainer, and 2 other kids. Just as I had my leg halfway over Erin's back, she began to walk off. I was stuck hanging half off her back! So much for trying to show off! I hopped off, and got back on successfully, and had an uneventful ride. it was pretty funny, looking back on it. I don't think anyone saw...hopefully.


----------



## skyhorse1999

3 years ago i was at a western summer campp (i ride english and jump, so i had no idea what to expect) and we were doing barrel racing... i was in a the advanced group with a bunch of girls wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy older than me not to mentio the boys and i was trying to show off...i cam out and tried the first barrel wich we went in the wrong diretction around then we completely skipped the second and he just ran straight into the third. then he galloped back to the other horses and refused to move when i tried to turn him around to try again.... i got off and turned him around then remounted and tried again but on he decided he wanted to JUMP the last barrel wich he proceeded to do then buck all the way back to the other horses "just pray that doesnt happen in the show" was all my counselor had to say. another one is during thwe halloween horse show i was doing a timed jumping course i got on and the bell rang so i kicked chief and prepared to fly... bu the wouldnt move. so i kicked again and clucked and he moved bacckwards.... hehe my friend came into the arena and whispered that the rains were crossed under his chin pulling on him...... ooops


----------



## Jokerrosie

these are hilarious, nice to know I'm not the only one who has been embarassed more than once. I love the one where the horse drank the water during the game with the eggs, I can just see the crowd roaring with laughter, LOL


----------



## Elessar

*Ok, my turn*

A few years back, my wife and I were enjoying a quite afternoon trail riding through a public park that included horse trails. We had already ridden around a few miles and just past through some woods to come to a clearing. I was leading and turned to look back at my wife, when she said, a little quietly, "Watch out for the..." and then my horse crouched like a cat and leaped sideways about five feet when she saw a deer standing in the clearing, just ahead of us. I wasn't paying attention, so, there I was, hanging in the air, no horse, like a cartoon character. Whump!!! I hit the ground and started laughing hysterically. My mare was standing just off to the side, looking at me with that face that says, "What are you doing down there, stupid?" I rolled around for a few minutes laughing. After I climbed to my feet and remounted, I mentioned to my wife that long sentences, at those times, might be a mistake. It was pretty funny, and more than a little embarrassing.


----------



## skyhorse1999

haha ok i just posted on here yesterday but im going again....yesterday i was riding my horse around the arena and he spooked and i fell off...trying to keep my dignity i got up and went to mount him from a cavalleti...stood on top of it and it strted rolling so i shoved my foot in the stirrrup and got on only to realize that suprise suprisei was sitting backwards! the green 2 year old being lunged in the arena sudddenly flipped out so natraully so did chief. i held on to his tailwhile he was bucking and stayed on! pretty embarrassing though everyone was watching....


----------



## Northernstar

Thanks for sharing these! I'm cracking up! 
Just remembered one - not as good as yours, but here goes...
Shortly after owning my horse, (she was boarded at the time), I decided to ride her in the outdoor arena. I had just learned how to put on a saddle, (I had previously always gone on trail rides with the guide having the horses ready to go), and thinking I was all set to go, I led her out, climbed on the mounting block, put my foot in the stirrup, and.... ooops! The pad, saddle, etc, slid completely so that it was all upside down on her belly, and of course I landed with a thud - no, two thuds down the block hitting the side of my thigh on the way!! Dying of embarrassment, I looked around, and thank goodness no one else had come out. My horse just stood there (probably thinking, "What the heck was that?") with her saddle facing the ground around her belly. I dusted myself off, gathered up my dignity, and slid the very, very loose saddle/pad upright onto her back and tightened it correctly. Had a nice little ride after that, but oh, such a nasty bruise on my leg!


----------



## Roperchick

it was the 4th year i won all around high point. i was going into my english class on my mare. (everybody knows us) and right off the bat she bucks me off literally at the judges feet
i got back on and won the class suprisingly
then later in our trail class she flipped out and got a flower from the decoration boxes stuck in her tail and she started bucking. i stayed on that time and everybody applauded then the announcer came on and said"wooH two rodeos in one day thatll be an 80 pt ride. good revenge for the buck off dq earlier folks"


----------



## Northernstar

Hilarious!! Need these laughs! Just blew in from doing the afternoon feed, and whew, what a blizzard going on up here!! Glad I put in the extra work in her shed getting ready for it.... She was bucking around earlier having a tantrum (I had the nerve to _not _put a flake down under her favorite tree like usual - gasp!) and letting toots...good grief, what we horse owners put up with!!


----------



## justjump

Falling off after I got my reserve world championship in equitation over fences this year... They gave me so much stuff and wouldn't carry it, and by the time I got to the gate, my horse was jumping sideways and off I went... Definietly the most embarrassing moment on horse back. Still got my title and my awards though!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover

more from me.... The first one was when I was doing a drill routine, we were doing an intersection and I turned in two soon needless to say I kicked the headshy horse in the head, needless to say that didn't end well . The next one was when we were doing a relay barrel race, I went too close to a girl and my leg got slammed against her horse, I was black n' blue for a couple of days. The next one was on a trail ride, I was wearing a pretty cheap bra. We were galloping and I guess it was too much for my bra strap to handle so it shot backwards with a snap. It hit the girl riding behind me in the face. It was incredibly embarrassing.


----------



## OuttatheBlue

palominolover said:


> The next one was on a trail ride, I was wearing a pretty cheap bra. We were galloping and I guess it was too much for my bra strap to handle so it shot backwards with a snap. It hit the girl riding behind me in the face. It was incredibly embarrassing.


OMG that made me snort, too funny!!! :lol:


----------



## palominolover

OuttatheBlue said:


> OMG that made me snort, too funny!!! :lol:


Gotta love those cheap bras eh?


----------



## Tennessee

palominolover said:


> We were galloping and I guess it was too much for my bra strap to handle so it shot backwards with a snap. It hit the girl riding behind me in the face. It was incredibly embarrassing.


I almost spit out my hot chocolate when I read this. Absolutely hilarious!!


----------



## RedBlaze

I was at riding camp this past summer. I had brought two different bags of feed, first I scooped up the wrong kind and poured it back in then got the correct kind. A few girls had been there when it happened. I walk by and one says ' She doesn't even know what to feed her horse!' of course I think she's talking about me, so here I go storming off and very ****ed. I break down crying ( the things anger does to me.) and go tell the camp owner that i'm leaving, and I make some big lie as to why I am. Then my friend comes in running her big mouth about what happened and of course the lady hears. So after every girl at camp gets a lecture, then I was informed that she wasn't even talking about me. I ended up staying another day, then leaving due to embarassment.


----------



## Silent one

I was riding my young Andalusian/Arabian mare on the road one day in a Western saddle. I had a buttoned shirt on with no bra and she was green as grass. I saw a big RV coming and was scared she would spook, so I thought I would jump off and hold her.

Well, when I jumped off my shirt caught on the saddle horn and I was hanging there and couldn't get off. The people in the RV and the car that was coming up behind us all stopped and stared. Then my button let go and I fell underneath my mare, who, in spite of all the chaos, had not moved a muscle!


----------



## Jokerrosie

as long as noone got hurt that is hilarious, funny how fast things can go wrong, huh. Can't say I've ever mounted backwards, but hey.....there's still time. lol


----------



## Jokerrosie

I have gotten caught on the horn by my shirt acouple times before... I think about what I''m going to wear now. I applaud the fact that you decided to dismount, just in case your mare had a problem with the camper, smart move. Better to get off when in doubt, and live to ride another day.


----------



## Jokerrosie

well, speaking of shirt incidents when riding, and this is truelly embarrassing, but while I was pregnant, I rode up till it just wasnt comfortable anymore. Anyways I was riding with a girlfriend, it was hot out, and my bra was killing me, so I took it off, and put it in my saddle bag. We rode for a few hours, and on the way home I felt wet on my belly, I was shocked to see blood, turns out that shirt had rubbed me raw on the breasts and i had blood down my shirt on each side all the way down to my belly. I never felt it happening, weird. And very embarrassing, very!


----------



## Winter Solstice

I love this thread.  Everyone has amazing stories. I'll share a few of mine. I don't show competitively yet, but I plan on taking some lessons soon and I hope to someday enter the show world. Until then, I'll just give you some "backyard" and trail riding moments.

My first fall was on my first horse, Ruby. This was about five-six years ago. She was a 14.2hh rescued Quarter Horse. Her and I were out in the back pasture of the stable that I kept her at. Anyway, I decided to test her abilities and we were riding at about breakneck speed when I turned her, and the stirrup gave way. Unfortunately, it was a novice mistake of mine because I didn't check the stirrups.

The horse went one way and I went the other way.  Luckily, I landed on my butt, but I still felt as if I had been sucker punched in the stomach. My horse stopped, looked down and me, and I swear her expression read, "Hey... You're not supposed to be down there!"

Another story was on the same mare. I found out the hard way that she used to bloat a lot while saddling her. I cinched it up as tight as it would, and checked it occassionally on the trails, but this day I didn't check it when I should have. I was riding double with a friend and my horse decided to bolt across the field and then put her head down to eat in midstride. The saddle slipped up over her neck and I landed on the ground with my friend on her back still, reaching for the reins which were still in my hands. Ruby seemed unbothered and continued grazing, but my friend and I couldn't stop laughing.  

Not too interesting, but I thought that I would share 'em. Hope you enjoy. ^^


----------



## princecharming

i have been looking at this thread all week, finally got the courage to post in it:

first time in a dressage saddle, i rode with cross-country stirrups...got the WIERDEST looks from the other riders in the ring 

was sitting on my horse bareback not holding onto riens when he calmly picks up his head and canters a slow two strides foreward..i did a backwards summersult my trainer was riding by :/ lol

and most recently went foxhunting and 30 SECONDS into the hunt my horse slipped and then bucked and i went over him shoulder...into a creek...i finished the hunt with a brown jacket FREEZING cold. haha!


----------



## VACowgirl

I was taking a lesson in front of a group and my bra came loose. Needless to say, it started to slide down my shirt as I was riding and it looked like my boobs were sinking to my belly button :-X I got an awful lot of really weird looks...


----------



## SMCLeenie

Best thread ever! Here's my story.

It was the first day I rode my horse at our barn. I didn't know anyone there and I was really nervous because there were a lot of people around and I didn't want to make a fool of myself. Anyway I forgot to tighten the girth after warming Gambit up so later as we were loping I noticed the saddle slipping. I stopped him and dismounted. My T shirt and bra both caught on the saddle horn. I tried to pull my self back up before the inevitable happened, but I ended up tripping myself and falling on my butt. My bra and T shirt were left dangling on the saddle horn. By far the most embarrassing experience of my life. There were two other ridders in the arena with me and several other people just around. They all clapped


----------



## loveduffy

I was riding on the trail and came across a group of woman sun bathing in the nude- the problem was that is I turned around to go back the way I came I would of take 3 more hours to get home so I walk my horse down the trail trying not to look the trail is a public trail for all


----------



## Walkamile

loveduffy said:


> I was riding on the trail and came across a group of woman sun bathing in the nude- the problem was that is I turned around to go back the way I came I would of take 3 more hours to get home so I walk my horse down the trail trying not to look the trail is a public trail for all


Well I hope you at least wished they a good day!:lol:

_(whispers) And BTW, I have no doubt they wanted to be seen! :shock:_


----------



## Jokerrosie

nothing like making a lasting first impression, lol


----------



## Rascaholic

Well this thread is so funny! I'll share my most awkward moment that I can think of right off hand (yes there have been several LOL)

I was giving a friend her wedding shower gift early, it was a gag gift and I only wanted a few people in our group to see her receive it. Now ladies we all know how 20 somethings are about bridal gifts.

I had purchased an "adult" gift for my friend. I placed it into my saddle bag to remember to give it to her at the barn where we would all get a good laugh, have a good ride, and she could quietly dispose of it. We had some minor drama that day and I forgot it was in the saddle bag! 

We went out, about 15 of us, and mixed company to boot. My never buck or misbehave mare must have known that saddle bag was carrying contraband. We got to the rest stop portion of our ride and all hell broke loose. She proceeded to pitch a hissy and started to buck like a rodeo bronc. She bucked until I came off, the saddle bag came open, and the adult gift went sailing through the air, hit our trail leader on the leg, and kinda just stuck there for EVERYONE to see what it was.

I honestly can't tell you which was most demeaning; the fact that everyone got a good look at it, that it was in my possession, I was dumb enough to look at my friend and tell her I bought it for her (out loud in front of everyone,) or that I then had to walk over to our trail boss and pick it off HIS leg, then had to place it back in my saddle bag AFTER running around to catch my mare with it shoved into my back pocket.

I have never bought a "gag" gift for anyone since then!!! Oh, and I also don't put things in my saddle bags that should never be seen by other people. (But that is another story.)


----------



## Jokerrosie

that's too funny, I can just see it lol


----------



## Rascaholic

Jokerrosie said:


> that's too funny, I can just see it lol


I can laugh about it now, sorta. But then...OMG I was mortified!


----------



## LadyNeigh

oh my gosh Rascaholic I feel soo sorry for you!!

Most embarassing time...oh yeah I took my mare to her first SJ. I really should have prepared her more...anyway she freeked out at EVERYTHING IN THE RING and refused countlessly at the jumps. The people were such dears and moved the fillers. Lol I look back at the tape of it with my head in my hands.


----------



## EmrysGal

Once, just for fun, I was jumping over a few random logs in the forest, suddenly, something happened and I think there was a snake on the ground, and my horse, Lancelot must've tripped on it or something, because then he started trying to buck me off. I lost hold of my stirrups and fell. The embarrassing part? I fell in a pile of mud! o_o worse; everyone was also there, especially my riding instructor, who, mind you was hard to impress, was laughing at me!


----------



## Heatherloveslottie

Back when I used to take lessons several years ago, my instructor did a demonstration on vaulting at their annual summer show and I was invited to take part. Because I was about 5"9 at the age of 16 I had no trouble vaulting onto the 14hh pony I used to practise on.

But when it came to the show, in my determination to show everyone how well I could vault, I bounced up more than normal and ended up with my bum in the dirt, on the wrong side of the horse  


Then this summer Lottie's owners and grandchildren were watching me ride, which is rare because I normally ride on m own. Having had my arthritic knee play up a bit, I tried to get on Lottie using the old wooden mounting block which had 3 steps. I got up to the third step and it literally collapsed under my feet, I found myself in the middle of the mounting block!


----------



## DuffyDuck

*!*

I have a new one.

Whilst poulticing and soaking and poulticing and soaking, I realised I needed help. My poultices just weren't staying on, and Duffy was making it her target to take them off- first day she got in to her box, lifted her hind foot up and bit it off. The next day put a sock on and she scraped a hole in the bottom. So a friend who is an expert said she'd help, her other half holding on to Duffy cautiosly as her pony is a little butt.
I said 'Oh, don't worry- she doesn't bite, its just in case she lifts her head up high, I dont want her to panic.'

After a few minutes, I see my horse's head jiggling about. I look round.. she has her lips, and a firm but not breaking grip on this guy's fingers, he's laughing, she's rolling her tongue over the tip of his fingers, and sticking it out the side. 

The laughing got a bit hysterical 'THOUGHT YOU SAID IT DIDNT BITE' I was like.. well she's never done THAT before.. and then refuse to release the poor ******s fingers till I offered her something better- an apple and my fingers.

ETA Just realised technically NOT horseback, but still embarrased me.. horses!


----------



## dressagegirl2

lol, they don't have to have actually been ON horseback, as long as horses were involved! and we all know how good.our horses are at embarrassing us! I will probably have another story soon, horse show next weekend, and my mare LOVES to embarrass me!


----------



## rockinD

When I first started riding, our mentor took me and my mom on a large weekend trail ride..about 300 riders. I rode the first day, 18 miles over 8 hours on a borrowed QH and my legs felt like jelly. We stopped for a break near the end (about the 15 mile mark) and I decided to dismount to give my legs a break. I hopped off and when my feet hit the ground, my legs gave way and I fell to my knees and then face first onto the road in front of a lot of really experienced riders. I heard one old guy on a wagon say "Do you think we're gonna have to put 'er down?" and lots of chuckles. I just laughed with them, got back on (not quite sure how) and rode out the last three miles. I think I couldn't walk for a week afterwards. My legs and my pride took a bit of a beating that day. 

My favorite story though is about one of my friends. She boarded her horse at my house until she bought her own place. Our vet had been given a horse to re-home and my friend was interested although her husband was not excited about paying board for another horse. She talked him into going out to the vet's to try the horse out. She mounts, rides him a bit and then goes to dismount when :shock: she got her bra caught on the saddle horn. She was literally hung from the side of the horse, feet hanging...she can't get back up and she can't get down! Her husband and the vet go to her rescue and finally get her unhung and down safely. The horse was such a gentleman during the whole episode that her husband agreed to adopt the horse right then and there. :lol:


----------



## ElaineLighten

Probably when I was a kid, I wasn't any good at riding (due to bad riding school), and the pony I was on squished me between it's back and a tree branch, just so it could eat some grass. Left me helpless lol!


----------



## xXHorseKissesXx

Omg thanks for the smile !  haha yeah I get really nervous too !

I had to ride a pattern to music on our barn's achievement day thing, it was a rehersal, and I had NO idea what I was doing, and we screwed up really bad D:


----------



## mishap

I love this thread... Another incedent was I was out riding with a couple of friends of mine, who are on rescue standies off the track, and I on my faithful yet height challenged twh. ( she is 14.3 and I am 6'1", and weigh 140 lbs- I know mismatch but I love her and she loves me ) We were going on some beautiful areas and decided to do some bush wacking to see where we would end up. The long legged standies and my little mishap (the twh ) were going along pretty good until there was a downed tree. We got half way across and she got HIGH CENTERED.....It was so stupid the way she looked at us like oopps mom what should I do. By this time we were all off of our horses asessing the situation and laughing our asses off. She finally after about 15 min of back and forth gave it one last jump to get her back legs over. So moral of the story is just because I have long legs it dosen't mean my horse does.


----------



## Elessar

_When I first started riding, our mentor took me and my mom on a large weekend trail ride..about 300 riders. I rode the first day, 18 miles over 8 hours on a borrowed QH and my legs felt like jelly. We stopped for a break near the end (about the 15 mile mark) and I decided to dismount to give my legs a break. I hopped off and when my feet hit the ground, my legs gave way and I fell to my knees and then face first onto the road in front of a lot of really experienced riders. I heard one old guy on a wagon say "Do you think we're gonna have to put 'er down?" and lots of chuckles. I just laughed with them, got back on (not quite sure how) and rode out the last three miles. I think I couldn't walk for a week afterwards. My legs and my pride took a bit of a beating that day.
_
Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-rid...moment-horseback-102596/page10/#ixzz1jMDuwzpx

I love this story. I know you were embarrassed, but the simple joy of really riding the trail is exhibited in the experiences we have. I envy anyone with the opportunity to ride this long. It seems every time I ride, and we get to the destination, time/duration or geographic, I just want to keep going. Good ride, even if you hit the ground at dismount, good ridin'!


----------



## rockinD

Our mentor (RIP Mr. Harper) was in his 70's when I was in my 20's and bought my first horse. I kept my horse, and subsequently the horse we bought for my mom, at his barn which is how we met.

He was definitely old school and believed in "trial by fire". You didn't think about it you just did it. Either you could or you couldn't, there wasn't really an in between. When we showed him we "could" he introduced us to a lot of new adventures and taught us things that I don't know we would have learned on our own.

I remember one lesson he taught us. We always focus on our horses trusting us, he reminded us that we needed to trust in our horses too. He took us out to his country place where there were miles of woods. He knew the trails well but we didn't. We went for a long ride one day and were at least a couple of hours from home. He stopped and said "Now, how do we get home from here?" Mom and I kind of looked around and started talking about which way to go and he was like "wrong answer". He instructed us to turn our horses around and let them take us home. We did and sure enough the horses backtracked through every turn and change in trail we'd done until we were back home safely. 

There are some things that can't really be taught by a book. You have to experience them for yourself. :wink:


----------



## OuttatheBlue

Ok so I'll admit it... whenever I hear stories about how people get 'stuck' on the saddle, I never saw how it was possible to do unless you were trying.

Today... I was riding on a trail ride with my friend when I had to dismount to check on my dog. I had my keys attached to my belt (I brought them by accident and didn't want to lose them) well... they got stuck right under the horn. I was about half way off, and I couldn't get down and couldn't get up. Of COURSE I had both feet out of the stirrups, and wasn't able to put them back in. My horse took the opportunity to walk off grazing and my friend rode over to 'help' but just ended up laughing her butt off as I dangled. And THEN my pants started to come off! (apparently I have a VERY strong set of keys and belt!) so in order to save whatever dignity I had left I had to thrust myself up as high as I could with my hands on my horses neck and plop to the ground. Unfortunately that took at least five minutes of flailing to accomplish, the entire time my friend is laughing at me.Turns out my dog was fine...


So for all of you that have gotten stuck on the saddle, I feel your pain!


----------



## blue eyed pony

^ I ride English and I've gotten stuck on the saddle before. Only in one particular saddle though for some reason and it's not even the saddle with the highest cantle. I can't remember if I've shared it or not? Was horse sharing with a friend and getting off to swap over, and I got my foot caught on the cantle. Funnn. Ended up flat on my back underneath the horse - lucky she was so quiet!


----------



## Cintillate

Well mine were not so embarrassing since no one was there to see, but the first time I ever fell was because of chickens crossing* a mother hen and her 12 chicks*...the path while we were at a full gallop. All I remember was screaming to Hidalgo. " THE CHICKENS!" and he ended up tap dancing and jumping. It was utter panic for all of us.. I couldn't keep up. None of us were hurt...physically anyway haha.


----------



## lynn3765

I had a horse that I swear was part lab..he adored water. We were riding an outdoor trail class, utilizing components from a cross country jumping course..one of which was a water element. The task was simple...walk in, walk out, except, my darling boy stopped dead in the middle and started pawing like mad splashing water everywhere. It took me forever to get him out of the thing. People watching that particular element had tears rolling down their faces they were laughing so hard. 

When I finally got him out, he finished the rest of the elements beautifully; we still placed second as the judge indicated on the write-up that the horse obviously wasn't afraid of the water but that he had to ping me for not being able to get him to obey the command to move forward


----------



## SunnyDraco

^^^ my mom has a horse that is even worse in the water! If you let her paw, you are in trouble. She will and has on several occasions laid down in the water (pawing is her precursor to this action)! Once she even rolled when my mom had rode her bareback into a pond, my mom just stood there in waist deep in water still holding the reins to her submerged horse. So whenever we come to water, we have to force the horse to keep moving! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## christabelle

When I was younger, my sister and I were riding bareback down by a local river when we happened by a group of camping shirtless cute guys. We were cantering, and in my mind some kind of dramatic music was playing as we showed off our great skillz and ran slow motion through the deep white sand- the whole group was watching. It was awesome until both of the horses spooked and we fell off (in my heart i knew it was intentional... Rotten horses). Then they all laughed -a lot-
It was pretty embarrassing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dressagegirl2

ok, I just need to vent right now. I just had the worst horse show of my life. It started out great, the I fell off in the warm up ring. my horse went right, and I went left. Then she bolted out of the show ring, twice! getting us disqualified both times, and bout times while riding AGAINST MY TRAINER! Then she went bucking out of the warm up ring, out of control. I was going to scratch my last flat class, but then another trainer at my barn tricked me into thinking I was going in for a victory lap, since I had had one really good round. I did it, placed sixth of six, but hey, at least everyone saw that I was tough enough to come back from everything. Am I ever going to be sore tomarrow though! lol.


----------



## gingerscout

my most embarassing moment on horseback came when I went to a new place to take lessons.. I had thrown on my riding jeans which were starting to get thin in a certain area.. so I decided after this ride they were done... get there and I tack up the horse mount... and rippppp.. I rip the entire crotch out of my pants.. I didnt say anything and when the ride was over.. I dismounted and the rip got so big that my underwear was hanging out.. plus Im a guy and the underwear I was wearing were boxers with red hearts all over them that my wife gave me.. so everyone saw my boxers.. no one said anything but I know they were all laughing behine my back.. never went back there for lessons


----------



## Northernstar

dressagegirl2 said:


> ok, I just need to vent right now. I just had the worst horse show of my life. It started out great, the I fell off in the warm up ring. my horse went right, and I went left. Then she bolted out of the show ring, twice! getting us disqualified both times, and bout times while riding AGAINST MY TRAINER! Then she went bucking out of the warm up ring, out of control. I was going to scratch my last flat class, but then another trainer at my barn tricked me into thinking I was going in for a victory lap, since I had had one really good round. I did it, placed sixth of six, but hey, at least everyone saw that I was tough enough to come back from everything. Am I ever going to be sore tomarrow though! lol.


Well done indeed, and a nice hot bath is in order


----------



## Northernstar

christabelle said:


> When I was younger, my sister and I were riding bareback down by a local river when we happened by a group of camping shirtless cute guys. We were cantering, and in my mind some kind of dramatic music was playing as we showed off our great skillz and ran slow motion through the deep white sand- the whole group was watching. It was awesome until both of the horses spooked and we fell off (in my heart i knew it was intentional... Rotten horses). Then they all laughed -a lot-
> It was pretty embarrassing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hopefully by now those young men have learned the meaning of chivalry, as they should have came immediately to your assistance


----------



## Northernstar

So hilarious!! Sunny, lynn, and Cint!! I've been cracking up at these!! Thanks for sharing! Sure has mine beat


----------



## dressagegirl2

Northernstar said:


> Well done indeed, and a nice hot bath is in order


I most definitely agree! It was mostly because my trainer was mad last night, and wound up riding the horse WAY too hard, then making me ride her hard too. She was so good for our first couple classes.  I am by no means mad at the horse, it really wasn't her fault. She was just really tired and sore. We just did a walk /trot class in the morning, took a break, then went back and did crossrails. She was good for the walk /trot classes.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Ughhh. hahah my latest happened today. Cantering along oh-so-calm on the trail (thank goodness nobody saw!) and suddenly "OMG MUM it's scaryyy" and he drops back to a trot. I'm thinking, ok, nothing to it, just keep him going forward. Umm no. The sheep he was spooking at took fright and he spooked the other way, away from them and therefore TOWARDS the perceived "danger", right as I was rising out of the saddle to his trot.

SPLAT. Not a good day for it either, I already had a sore back and Monty made it worse. Ugh. Horses!

edit to add; and he LIVES right next door to a whole flock of sheep! Silly horse.


----------



## goingnowhere1

I try not to do anything stupid/mean to my lease pony so I wouldn't classify this as exactly embarrassing.
last week I spent 1.5hours on my horse, praying to the dear lord, that I could even try to get my horse long and low (I do dressage) I might have had 13mins of this the whole lesson. I has NO idea what I was doing, how to do it, or if I was doing it. My trainer was getting SO mad. We finally ended the lesson unable to do it.
next day, same time same horse, get on 5 mins later we spend an hour ABLE to do what we spent the previous day trying to do. I was so embarrassed that I spent forever trying to get it and all of a sudden...I did.


----------



## dressagegirl2

Yikes! these most definitely make me feel better! I always love to read these, some are just so funny! My family thinks I have gone crazy when I'm reading these, some of them just get me laughing! It's nice to know I'm not the only one who has a horse that likes to embarrass them. Lol.


----------



## CheyenneGirl

not so much 'embarrassing' but really funny. my sis and i were gonna go bareback, so i do my best to jump on my horse, she's only 14.3hh but i have a hard time sometimes. anywho, i get my stomache across her back and she decides to start walking. so instead of righting myself i grap the rope and stop her. except she stopped on a hill. so i went head first over the side of my horse.  my sis says it was comical to watch... i'm just waiting for her turn to come back around


----------



## mom2pride

Hmmm...I don't really get embarrassed easily, to be honest...

But about a month ago I was riding my mare and we were working over some small cross rails. She decided to duck out at one of the corners, and I didn't expect it, since she did it with no warning at all...she went one way, I went the other, but I just slid right off, and landed on my feet, and we stood there looking at one another; I laughed at her, because her face was like, "wait, what are you doing on the ground?" and gave her a rub on the neck. The barn's trainer was in the arena as well, and was like "dang, that was graceful!!" I think I blushed a little as I remounted...


----------



## mishap

I like the ones where it looks like there was nothing to it. I ment to do that.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I've had a few of those! (to above posters)

...even got one on youtube  at the very end of the video and my riding was terrible back then so I'll only post it if I'm begged to


----------



## dressagegirl2

blue eyed pony said:


> I've had a few of those! (to above posters)
> 
> ...even got one on youtube  at the very end of the video and my riding was terrible back then so I'll only post it if I'm begged to


Ok, pleeeaseee post it.  that would be a great addition to this thread. ;D


----------



## OuttatheBlue

blue eyed pony said:


> I've had a few of those! (to above posters)
> 
> ...even got one on youtube  at the very end of the video and my riding was terrible back then so I'll only post it if I'm begged to


I wanna see!!


----------



## dressagegirl2

OuttatheBlue said:


> I wanna see!!


me too! me too!!


----------



## happy123

Same here


----------



## LadyNeigh

pwetty pwease with a cherry on top *irrestistable puppy eyes*


----------



## SullysRider

I am still embarrassed by this...
I rode western for years...and then switched to english. I had been taking lessons here and there for a few months so my trainer decided to enter me in a schooling show. I only did walk/trot classes because the last time I had cantered the horse bucked and on the 7th buck I went over and ended up fracturing my hand, so I had no confidence, and I was the only teenager in my class, the rest were anywhere from 5-7 yrs old. Well I got so nervous in the show ring I forgot everything...I wasn't new to showing, I had shown WP for years winning buckles, halters, and even getting circuit champion, and I ended up getting beat by little girls on fat ponys,a 16 yr old on a 16.3 tb got her butt handed to her by 5-7 yr olds on ponies...that was embarrassing.


----------



## blue eyed pony

hahahaha ok ok - but guys bear in mind this is NO indication of my riding ability! He was a hard horse to ride AND I was bareback AND it was more than a year ago. I need to get some more recent videos.






This was October 2010 :/ my confidence took a lot of ups and downs with this horse, he was very very green when I got him and so was I so we ended up with everything from bucking to bolting and he even reared on me a few times. We rode bareback, A LOT, because he was a hard horse to fit a saddle to.

I miss him. A lot. I wish I'd got my job earlier and then I'd have been able to keep him in happy retirement rather than... what ended up happening...


----------



## lilbit11011

Too many to list them all...but, some of my personal fave's would be ....

1) While riding bare back down a hill Romeo decides that he wants grass right then and there. He proceeds to put his head down and graze while I continue right over his head and onto my butt. 

2) In the winter I decide I am going to ride Casper bare back. I jump up on him and right off the other side.

3) The worst would be when I was riding Romeo in a bottom pasture and a nice sudden summer rain came up. I slowly start walking Romeo towards the barn. While going around a corner Romeo slipped. This threw my up on his neck. He popped his head up to catch himself and cracked me right in the jaw. After making sure he was all set at the barn I go inside to call the dentist. Come to find out, Romeo cracked my tooth all the way down the middle and the dentist could not save it. Now every time I am at a dentist office, orthodontist, ect they are amazed by it. Lucky for me it was a back molar and not a front one. Lol.


----------



## boots

I was managing a small TB farm and training the younsters. The owner decided to offer a few of the horses through a syndicate. I brought the first one out to work, in front of an audience of a few dozen out-of-state potential investors, and she sneezed. I was so tense that I fell off over her shoulder. 

You can imagine the laughing. A few of the people sent me "Sneezy" (from Snow White) gifts. A sweatshirt, figurine, and a poster.


----------



## Pyrros

My most recent incidents were last year when I was first breaking my mare. One day we were just riding along through a field. Well, she has an....issue with white flowers. She's convinced they are out to destroy her. So she was having a 'stand off' with such a flower, and as I finally convinced her to keep going past it she farted. She spooked at her own fart and took off at warp-speed across the field. 

Then one day we were riding along and came across a little creek -one she could easily step across or through- well, she decided that she'd much rather show me her grand prix jumper impersonation. Launched herself straight up in the air and over it as high as possible, caught my bra on the horn. 

Before that was possibly the worst embarrassing incident, I'd just gotten an old freebie appaloosa mare, and my friend who delivered her said "Hey, why don't you come with me to the arena to work cows and try her out?" Yes, I was such a genius and agreed to take a horse I'd never ridden before to a busy arena to work cattle.

The other thing was, _I'd never worked cattle before._ Nobody bothered to explain to me how the team-sorting thing was supposed to work either. I'm not sure if that's really what it was called, but you had a team of 3, two people waited behind the line to block wrong numbered cows and the third person went into the herd, cut out the right cow and drove it to the line, then the next and so on. 

Well, while we were waiting along the side of the arena for our turn, April (the mare) goes about grabbing the person next to me by the leg and dragging them off their horse. I got her away from the others and then, when our turn came, of course I was picked to be the person to go down to the herd and cut the cows.

My fat little old mare had other plans. She stopped, wouldn't move. Right in front of the herd. After almost running out of time she finally super slowly moves through the herd, we get the cow, and at this point she finally decides to be 'cowy'. As the cow tried to turn back to the herd she whipped around so fast I flew half on her. She calmly walked back to the front of the arena with me hanging off her side with my arms around my neck hanging for dear life.

After we were done working cows I decided to get on her bareback, only she was so round that as I jumped up I slid right over her other side and landed on the ground right in front of everyone. (I have yet to live any of those down xD)


----------



## dressagegirl2

This wasn't me but: I was riding in a lesson with my friend, and we were jumping. She was riding a horse that is known to be really slow, and he was as usual. We were warming up over small crossrails, and doing fine, until her horse, stopped, with one foot over the jump, and pooped. My trainer was cracking up, and I almost fell off my horse laughing. They then proceeded to walk over the jump like nothing happened. 

Also, my mare LOVES to eat, and has tried to eat about everything, including a barrel, mounting blocks, jumps, etc. She's a bit crazy, but I love her anyway.


----------



## farley

There are lots! 
My favorite was when I was riding with some new people, we were down by a creek that was surrounded by lots of trees and right as I was talking a bird pooped and it landed right on my upper lip and I ended up throwing up over the side of my horse... Everyone was laughing but I was bright red. 

Another time I was Explaining a lesson to a group of some my younger students Well as I had just went over checking your cinch before mounting I went over and jumped on Grady... But of course I forgot to check it, the saddle slipped and I landed in the dirt on my butt. Everyone was busting up with laughter I too laughed but was very embarrested.


----------



## LadyNeigh

New one!!

I got offered a lift home from a lessons, as it was snowing, and I knew my horse hadn't been in the trailer for 3yrs+ so I said I don't think he'll go in easily. So the people giving me a lift loaded their horse...with great difficulty- took half an hour. When they did I loaded my horse in. He went straight in without batting an eyelid

Their horse hadn't been in the trailer for 1hr


----------



## Tonipony

This didn't happen to me, but everyone was embarrassed for the girl. It was a local barrel race, there is NO dress code. A big busty girl was running barrels in a tube top...you can already see where this is going. The horse jumped hard after the last barrel and the tube top rolled down, she could get her horse or her top under control until after she got him stopped at the end of the arena. Of course all the guys were yelling for a re-ride!!!


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

While trail riding, we were going down a rough declining path and there was some brush in the way. I decided to let the horse, Banjo, pick his own way since I figured he would know best. Apparently he didn't. He tried to go right through it and when he tripped a bit, I lost my own balance and fell off the left side of him. I did manage to land on my feet. My friend who was leading us looked at me and said, "Did you just fall?" When I said yeah, he said, "Well, I figured that was either the ugliest dismount or the most graceful fall I'd ever seen." lol

On the same horse, different day. Some friends and I were getting ready to go galloping up a trail. We were waiting patiently for some of our calmer friends to get to the top. I was sitting with my feet out of the stirrups since I would sometimes ride without them. Something I should mention is that I was so in-tune with this horse and the slightest pressure or lack thereof got him to do what I wanted. When I saw our other friends were at the top of the hill I turned to ask if everyone was ready. When I turned, I apparently pushed my hand forward slightly because Banjo shot off like a rocket. Being completely unprepared, I flipped backwards over his left hindquarters. Being the good horse he was, he stopped as soon as he felt me fall because I didn't have the thinking capacity to let go of the reins. I opened my eyes to see his front hooves and scrambled to my feet quickly. Everyone was asking if I was okay, but I couldn't help but laugh. I loved that horse.


----------



## sierrams1123

I have had many of these, or well they would be embarrassing for most people but I am not like most people so I do not get embarrassed as easily, but I have to say one of my tops was one morning before a horse show when all my non horses family and some close family friends decided they would come over and follow us to the show to watch/support me.

Anyways, my friend and I led them all over to the horses so they could meet them all before we loaded up to leave, while we were over there my friend decided we would go ahead and grab ours and ride them bare back over to the trailer....not something out of the ordinary for us to do.
So I grabbed my mount and walker her over to the mini hitching post so I could get on (i have yet to learn the skill of mounting a 16 hand horse from flat ground...I am a little too fluffy for that) anyways my friend was already on her horse and I was trying to hurry/show off so I stood on the post went to plop on belly first when I over plopped and ended up landing on the ground on the other side of my horse, face first I may add.
I jumped up, brushed myself off, and acted as if nothing happened but I was red from head to toe and made sure she was standing directly beside the post so I could just throw my leg over her the 2nd time.....I can laugh about it now....it was years ago....I think that was the first and last time I ever got so embarrassed i had to actually swallow my pride and blink away a tear.


----------



## LadyNeigh

lol ToniPony
*non horsey* it was a dance practice and we were wathcing somewlses dance and part of it was for the guy to jump on her and then slide down her

apart from his chin got caught on her vest top...

...and her bra...

in front of like 300 people...


----------



## karebear444

It was a crisp fall day and I had my hooded sweatshirt on. I went to get off and the sweathsirt somehow got caught on the horn and there i was... Dangling... Thank God my horse just stood there


----------



## MyLittleHunter

I have too many to retell all of them, but here's a good one...

I was at a show, having a really good day. Dallas was being incredible. I get to my last over fences class and I am 100% sure I know my course. So I start riding to the first fence, Dallas flies over it, we're doing awesome. The rest of the course is super smooth and one of my best jumping classes ever. I finish and people clap, yay. Then the judge comes up to me and says, "Best ride all day, but you did the course _backwards._" I just starting laughing, I started with the last jump and ended with the first. I was told by several people that my horse was the best jumper there, too bad I didn't remember my course. It was super embarrassing, and my trainer was ready to strangle me. XD My friends still don't let me forget that class.


----------



## LynnF

I think I have everybody beat, I was going into a lesson and I came straight from work so was changing in to my breeches and stuff and realized that the underwear I was wearing left horrible panty lines so .. me being smart I took them off. Halfway through the lesson I took a nasty fall and went headfirst into the rail. The paramedics were called and I discovered the hard way that if you can't feel your toes the paramedics WILL cut your pants and boots off.. They generally leave your underwear on ..if you are wearing some.


----------



## LadyNeigh

OhMyGosh LynnF- that is SERIOUSLY funny :lol:
sorry sorry I'm so sorry

Hahahahahahaha:lol:


----------



## karebear444

LynnF said:


> I think I have everybody beat, I was going into a lesson and I came straight from work so was changing in to my breeches and stuff and realized that the underwear I was wearing left horrible panty lines so .. me being smart I took them off. Halfway through the lesson I took a nasty fall and went headfirst into the rail. The paramedics were called and I discovered the hard way that if you can't feel your toes the paramedics WILL cut your pants and boots off.. They generally leave your underwear on ..if you are wearing some.


Oh man!!! I think that takes the cake!!!


----------



## karebear444

Tonipony said:


> This didn't happen to me, but everyone was embarrassed for the girl. It was a local barrel race, there is NO dress code. A big busty girl was running barrels in a tube top...you can already see where this is going. The horse jumped hard after the last barrel and the tube top rolled down, she could get her horse or her top under control until after she got him stopped at the end of the arena. Of course all the guys were yelling for a re-ride!!!


Oh my!!! This is why sports bras are a rider's best friend, too bad she didn't know that


----------



## LynnF

LadyNeigh said:


> OhMyGosh LynnF- that is SERIOUSLY funny :lol:
> sorry sorry I'm so sorry
> 
> Hahahahahahaha:lol:


I look back and laugh now, at the time I didn't want to set foot back in that barn. I did and nobody mentioned a thing but some of the guys there gave me some odd looks every once in a while.


----------



## palominolover

LynnF said:


> I think I have everybody beat, I was going into a lesson and I came straight from work so was changing in to my breeches and stuff and realized that the underwear I was wearing left horrible panty lines so .. me being smart I took them off. Halfway through the lesson I took a nasty fall and went headfirst into the rail. The paramedics were called and I discovered the hard way that if you can't feel your toes the paramedics WILL cut your pants and boots off.. They generally leave your underwear on ..if you are wearing some.


 
That made me cry I was laughing so hard =) I feel so bad for you.


----------



## Soaring over the sun 315

Haven't had many but I do have one about my sister. One summer at camp the teacher put my sister on a high spirited stallion with a bareback pad. Sewers in the pasture and were sup posted warm up by walking, trotting, etc. Around the tree but the stallion decided that he'd take all of his energy out an a beginner rider(my sis)so while he was galloping off the pad slipped so there was my sis side ways on a galloping horse with five counslers chasing the horse. Eventually when the horse turned one of the counselors was waiting there and my sister was told to let go that she would catch her but when my sis did she landed flat on her butt witch caused someone else's horse th rear up!


----------



## aqharyder

I thought I was the only one with the "bra" accident. I had a horse that was cinchy, and I got on without lunging. He started crow hopping and then bucking. I slid down the saddle, and my shirt and bra came off, and the horse took off - with my shirt and bra still attached to the horn! Of course the only people in the arena were my trainer and his assistant - both men. Ugh...


----------



## LadyNeigh

aqharyder- lol
lol
lol
rofl
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! SORRY!!!!
Poor you  Ayyy I love english saddles so much now


----------



## aqharyder

LadyNeigh, that almost made me switch! I pretty much always tuck my shirts in now. To make it worse, my trainer ran after my horse, got my "stuff," and promised me he wouldn't tell anyone. Well, the next day I was still in a lot of pain, but I swore I was getting back on, after lunging of course, and I rode for a while, but then as people started coming out into the arena, it was obvious he told everyone. Good thing we were all good friends! 

I think too that I was so mortified that I did not realize that I was really hurt. About three days later I was moving a table with my boyfriend, and I couldn't breathe. Turns out I had broken three ribs too! Doctor asked me how I did it, and I got to relive it again - I was just thrilled!


----------



## Western2English

Well I was riding bareback and bridle-less and my mom and sister were sitting watching me. I swing up onto the short gelding and my jump was to short and I grabbed a chunk of hair on his side and dangled there for half the arena while he was trotting. I almost bounced right off with 1 leg halfway over his back and the other leg trying to use the ground to push my self up. I twisted my ankle and was somehow able to get up on his back. I was laughing so hard I fell off the other side on my face!


----------



## LadyNeigh

haha good one Western2English

We were playing games in a riding lesson. I led the horse 'Joker' up to the top of the cones then mounted...sorta...

either way Joker was getting in the swing of this lead up mount canter back and started trotting off with me...half way on...laughing the life out


----------



## Lexiie

When I was taking out a trail at my barn. My horse isn't western, but I figured I'd ride her western that day. So la di da di da, we're out on the trail, almost to the woods, when the little boy behind me says; "hey there's something dragging under your horse!"
so I leaned to the left a little and I see the girth. Well, then I saw the ground. Haha! I was using my instructor reallllyyy old saddle and the leather ties just snapped. So my weight shifting made the whole thing fall off. My horse was kinda standing there looking at me like I'm crazy. Luckily I did lots of "emergency dismounts" with her, so she didn't spook!
I then proceeded to walk up the hill to a giant mound of dirt, remounted and took the trail our bareback. 
ON the way back, I stopped, picked up the saddle and carried it home.


----------



## calicokatt

We had gone camping at the ocean and were riding down the driveway to the property owner's house to pay. Riding bareback, as I usually did at that time. Lots of people were camped along the driveway and my horse was getting really nervous.... The orange 5 gallon bucket sitting next to the driveway was the final straw and she spooked and tried to bolt. I turned her (of course) and got her stopped, but now we're facing a travel trailer with umbrellas and awnings flapping in the wind, and about 15 people sitting there laughing and visiting. My mare started backing up, she couldn't see the (at least) 6 foot deep ditch behind us because it was covered in sticker bushes, but I knew it was there. I'm desperately trying to urge her forward away from it, but to no avail. She started to slide down into it and when she realized she was going to fall, she turned and jumped straight down in. We landed at the bottom ok, except since I wasn't prepared for the jump, my upper body came down on her withers when we landed, fracturing two ribs. Took a moment to compose myself, grabbed a fistful of mane, wrapped my legs around her and pointed her back at the driveway (which I couldn't see anymore) and asked her to jump straight back up, which she did. We made it in one MASSIVE jump and as soon as all four hooves were back on the gravel I jumped off and hid behind her because everyone had come running and I was so humiliated, in pain, and couldn't breathe. Everyone was really freaked out, they said one moment we were there and the next, we were just gone. They couldn't see us at all..... I'm not quite sure why I was so embarrassed, but it was totally humiliating!
Kathy


----------



## calicokatt

lynn3765 said:


> I had a horse that I swear was part lab..he adored water. We were riding an outdoor trail class, utilizing components from a cross country jumping course..one of which was a water element. The task was simple...walk in, walk out, except, my darling boy stopped dead in the middle and started pawing like mad splashing water everywhere. It took me forever to get him out of the thing. People watching that particular element had tears rolling down their faces they were laughing so hard.
> 
> When I finally got him out, he finished the rest of the elements beautifully; we still placed second as the judge indicated on the write-up that the horse obviously wasn't afraid of the water but that he had to ping me for not being able to get him to obey the command to move forward


My horse does this EVERY TIME we get into water above her knees, everyone riding with us thinks its really funny....:?


----------



## GreySorrel

Was riding bareback around our front yard on my gelding, who is a nice wide bodied QH, turning, going up and down our small hill in the yard, and when we were done I stopped to let him munch on the grass. Down went his head and before I could loose the reins he snatched them out of my hand, I lost my balance, slid down his neck and landed face first in front of him. When I turned over, face very red, he was looking at me like "What did you just do that for?"


----------

